# Awful Waffle ISSUES



## marcokava (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi everyone and many thanx who can help me.
I've recently bought a AwfulWaffle Kit and after receiving the package, I started assembling it and after 2 hours the PCB was complete with all its components.

I proceed to the "smoke test" - ok
I proceed to the sound test - fail, pressing the foot switch turns on the led but the pedal is in bypass, pressing the foot switch again overoveroveroversaturated sound! The potentiometers do not control anything and have a strange behavior, they seem almost like variable capacitors.

I remove the power supply and carry out a visual inspection:
resistance values and position - ok
capacitor values and position - ok
IC orientation - ok
input and output - ok
bad welds or problems of any kind - nothing to report ..

but then what is it?

Having assembled everything without posing too many problems with what I was doing, I take the wiring diagram and the layout and I look at it ... and here the first doubts arise.
My attention falls on the switch ...
The switch comes with 4 wires: P1 P2 GND SW







In position A:
SW goes ground with GND (LED lights up)
P1 goes to ground with GND
In position B:
P1 and P2 close (distortion described above)
Looking at the scheme the two positions act as follows.





In the empirical tests, I also tried to close P2 to ground together with SW, in this way, the LED lights up and a distortion comes, always very pushed but very muffled ... even here pot have strange behavior.
If P1, P2, SW and GND are open, the pedal is disengaged correctly.

Thank in advance for the support.
Marco.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 29, 2019)

Have you tested the continuity of the wiring from the 3PDT switch to the PCB? Sometimes a cold solder joint on the switch can cause what you are describing.


----------



## Robert (Apr 29, 2019)

Can you post a picture of your wiring?

Also, make sure R5 is 220 ohm and not 220K.


----------



## marcokava (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey guys thax for your reply!  r5 is ok,  i'll check all welds and let you know Asap. 
for the moment thanx all. 
M.


----------



## marcokava (May 1, 2019)

Hi guys, 
i've re-make all solders,   removing first del old stain...  but still not working like descripted above 
any other suggestions? 




thanx who can help me! 
M.


----------



## zgrav (May 1, 2019)

can you include a picture of the wires for the foot switch?


----------



## DGWVI (May 1, 2019)

Your pots are soldered backward. Also, ensure you haven't mixed up the P1/ P2 wires on the switch.


----------



## chongmagic (May 1, 2019)

Yep those pots need to be inverted.


----------



## marcokava (May 1, 2019)

zgrav said:


> can you include a picture of the wires for the foot switch?


Hi,  for testing i've not soldered footswitch.  i've simulate footswitch link together red+black+yellow but nothing happens,all pots works like tone  if i link together yellow+blue = fail oversaturated
 without any control. 
thx. 
M.


----------



## marcokava (May 1, 2019)

DGWVI said:


> Your pots are soldered backward. Also, ensure you haven't mixed up the P1/ P2 wires on the switch.


oh damn!  yeah i'll reverse it and i'll let you know. 
thx and stay tuned  \m/
M.


----------



## marcokava (May 1, 2019)

Hi again,  after reverse pot i've got the same issues above...  it's only 21 components to solder where is the problem?  damaged kit? 
thx
M.


----------



## zgrav (May 1, 2019)

perhaps you should put together an audio probe and see where the signal is getting lost in the circuit path.  you can do a google search for "DIY audio probe" and find some simple instructions.  It is basically an audio cable plugged into your speaker that attached the ground connection to ground on your circuit board, and runs the audio wire through an electrolytic cap to block any DC volts from going to the speaker.  you can then put a signal into your powered on pedal and use the probe to follow it through the circuit.


----------



## P51994 (May 3, 2019)

marcokava said:


> Hi again,  after reverse pot i've got the same issues above...  it's only 21 components to solder where is the problem?  damaged kit?
> thx
> M.


Mine has also an issue. No sound at all. I checked all component before soldering them. I also checked the wires, no problem. I built several more difficult one with no problem so I don't know where it can come from and the only solution is to build an audio probe to understand where it sucks.


----------



## marcokava (May 3, 2019)

P51994 said:


> Mine has also an issue. No sound at all. I checked all component before soldering them. I also checked the wires, no problem. I built several more difficult one with no problem so I don't know where it can come from and the only solution is to build an audio probe to understand where it sucks.


... does anyone build this kit without problems? 
thx. 
M.


----------



## DGWVI (May 3, 2019)

I've got one waiting to be boxed up that works flawlessly.


----------



## marcokava (May 7, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Yep those pots need to be inverted.


After some checks (i've noticed of that, but i want to be sure) the orientation don't affect the circuit.
Only effect is the rotation of axis...



Anyway... it doesn't work...and now the PCB has been soldered/de-soldered to mani times...i'll retry with another kit 
Thanx all, i'll let you know with new kit.
M.


----------



## marcokava (May 10, 2019)

DGWVI said:


> I've got one waiting to be boxed up that works flawlessly.


Please can you post a pictures of PCB and switch? Thanx in advace.
M.


----------

